
A Lightweight PHP API Framework Great for CRUD Applications - ggedde
https://github.com/ggedde/spry
======
ggedde
Hi All, I have been using my own code for awhile as a backend for my SPA
projects and finally got around to opening it up to the public.It includes a
CLI for fast prototyping and scaffolding.

